# Algae on Substrate



## marktown (28 May 2008)

Hi Guys

I wonder if you can help.

I have a tank 36x18x15
I have a nutricianal substrate covered in a crystal like gravel which I got from Hobbyfish in Milton Keynes

I have no CO2 but my plants are growing well, although I have gone for easy growing varieties, Vallis etc

I also have an undergravel cable (Is it worth it?)

The problem I have is a 6inch sqaure area at the front of the tank where I get a green algae, I have also noticed on this area small air bubbles on the gravel or just under.
The rest of the tank looks fine!
Any help would be great
Thank you Mark


----------



## beeky (28 May 2008)

What does the algae look like? Is it wooly/fluffy or slimy? Does it smell if you rub it between your fingers?


----------



## marktown (28 May 2008)

To Be honest I have just broken it up and turned it over.

Probably slimey rather than fluffy


----------



## ceg4048 (28 May 2008)

Hi,
    Sounds like Blue Green Algae (BGA). This could be due to poor filter maintenance, or poor water flow or poor dosing of nitrate.

The cable is good for heating the tank but that's about it.

Cheers,


----------

